# Custom 620 cabinets for some Altec 605B



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

There are some speakers I built for my friend Carter. He had the vintage Altec 605B sitting around and wanted to use them. Here is the design I came up with based on the Altec 620 cabinets plans.

First I cut up a couple sheets of 3/4" MDF.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I start to build the boxes and add some bracing. The front baffle is inset with the bottom portion filled in with an additional layer of MDF.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I fashioned the frame for the grill.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I did some test fitting before I finished putting in the 2x2 frame the back screws to.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The inset baffle gets some grey texture.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I added a skirt to the bottom and some brass inserts for spikes.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Wrapping the grill frames with some vintage cloth. I used double sided carpet tape to hold it before I stapled it in place.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here they are done in a two tone birch veneer.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

And with the grill on.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice job! I'm sure it is harder to make than you make it look like though... Maybe someday I will try and tackle a DIY speaker. Everyone makes it look so easy which is so tempting.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> Nice job! I'm sure it is harder to make than you make it look like though... Maybe someday I will try and tackle a DIY speaker. Everyone makes it look so easy which is so tempting.


Hard is a relative term. They are labor intensive for sure. Also the tools you have will make a huge difference on the quality and ease of build. On one extreme a hand saw and hammer and nails would work but take forever. If you CNC all the pieces, everything fits like a dream and it all goes together in a breeze. I'm somewhere in between.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Love the finish two tone looks great I'm to lazy to build anything.


----------

